# Kettenspannung der extra ordinären art



## hst_trialer (10. März 2009)

das system ist bekannt, bin mir auch sicher, dass jemand hier es schon angewendet hat, aber die folgende firma stellt die etwas ausgeklügeltere variante da.

http://www.roll-ring.com

ich denke jeder kann mal selber auf die seite schauen. ich jedoch bin überzeugt, dass es eine gelungene alternative zu nem schon recht leichten 74kingz ist.

schaut mal rein und gebt kunde von euren gedanken.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. März 2009)

HÃ¤sslich, keine elastische Spannung wie bei einem 74 Kingz, KettenfÃ¼hrung ist Mist und obwohl ich das schon bei einem Freund gefahren bin zweifel ich an der 100%igen FunktionalitÃ¤t.

Das sind so meine Grundgedanken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (10. März 2009)

also ich denke in trial bereich nicht geeignettet.
wird brechen oder?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. März 2009)

Das verfahren ist schon was Älter. Gab es glaub ich auch schonmal. Müsste man Sufu mal checken


----------



## luckygambler (10. März 2009)

Im letzten Thread hat es Felix Mücke Ghost Gear genannt.
Wäre dankbar, wenn das mal endlich einer ausprobiert!


----------



## mr.mütze (10. März 2009)

ich bin das gefahren
ging gut


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. März 2009)

luckygambler schrieb:


> Im letzten Thread hat es Felix Mücke Ghost Gear genannt.
> Wäre dankbar, wenn das mal endlich einer ausprobiert!



Du willst dich also Anbieten als Test Kaninch.... Ich meinte natürlich als muttiger Pionier


----------



## Eisbein (10. März 2009)

was ist wenn mal ne extreme seitliche belastung auftritt? fällt das ding raus?


----------



## mr.mütze (10. März 2009)

nein das bleibt da wo es ist es ist schon sau schwer das ding da rein zu bekommen aber es fällt nicht raus und es ist sogar einstellbar. durch verschieben des ritzels nach vorne und hinten.


----------



## misanthropia (10. März 2009)

Die Seitliche Führung müsste doch durch den Zahn im Kettenglied gegeben sein. Sobald die Kettenspannung mal weg ist, fällt das Ding also raus. Bin gespannt ob es das für 20" gibt und wie lange es hält. Bei Rennrad oder dem oben abgebildeten Fahrradteil scheint das gut möglich zu sein. 
Probiert das mal aus


----------



## mr.mütze (10. März 2009)

wie sollte die ketten spannung den weg sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (10. März 2009)

ist das teil flexibel in geringen maßen, oder ist das ein stink normales Ritzel?


----------



## hst_trialer (10. März 2009)

also wenn ich eure kommentare so lese, dann bin ich mir schon recht sicher, dass sich kaum einer die seite mal angeschaut hat!!!

die dinger sind nämlich flexibel, also elastisch verformbar, wodurch sich eine gute kettenspannung einstellt und trotz evtl kettenschwingungen oder wechsel von lasttrum auf leertrum immer für eine sehr gute spanung sorgt. desweiteren ist es quasi nicht möglich, dass der roll-ring rausfällt, da er durch die zähne geführt wird.

ALSO: mal die seite bitte anschauen und dann nochmal was zu schreiben bitte...


----------



## hst_trialer (10. März 2009)

nur mal so ein beispiel von deren seite:


----------



## Trialstriker (11. März 2009)

aber auch iwie logisch das der flexibel sein muss um überhaupt eine kettenspannung aufrecht zu halten 
rausfallen wird der nicht weil wie gesagt immer ein paar zähne in der kette sind und diesen ring führen.


----------



## Scrat (11. März 2009)

Sowas hab' ich irgendwo (hier oder bei den Singlespeedern) schonmal mit einem simplen Kettenblatt gesehen (allerdings halt nicht flexibel, logo). Aber so könnte man's mal günstig versuchen...

Edit: Und zwar hier war das: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4955774&postcount=582

Edit2: Und mit Felix' Kommentar ziehen ich meinen Vorschlag mit dem Kettenblatt zurück.

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## TRAILER (12. März 2009)

ohne ein studium kommt man hier eh nicht weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (12. März 2009)

Hab eins, aber hilfts?


----------



## misanthropia (13. März 2009)

hab auch eins und schreibe dennoch drauf los ohne zu lesen


----------



## luckygambler (13. März 2009)

ich würde aber ein starres ritzel einem flexiblen bevorzugen.


----------



## AleX_TriaL (8. April 2009)

Gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.


----------



## curry4king (8. April 2009)

lasst den ollen tread doch nun in ruhe sterben


----------



## siede. (8. April 2009)

> ..._in würde_...


 triffts eigentlich besser


----------

